# Going from RED to Auburn



## RazorCandi (Nov 2, 2010)

So here is my dilemma. My hair color is a crimson red and I want to go back to my natural color which is an auburn/copper (#30). My hair has been bleached a few times as it was purple, then blue and now red so I would like to avoid any more lifting to the hair. I'd like to try and keep it simple and cheap and just go with a box dye that I can put over what I have now, any suggestions?


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 2, 2010)

My hair use to be light reddish brown - auburn.

I have had luck with covering the red with a light ash brown combined with dark ash blond.

However, this took a few tries and my hair was not anywhere as red as yours.

If you were content to go to a medium brown, try dying your hair with a medium ash brown.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 2, 2010)

My daughter's hair was previously pink then purple and back to purple.   Red is actually really easy to get rid of, it took probably 5 minutes of hair bleach to remove.  You can probably get rid of it with a box of auburn hair dye.  Purple, because of the blue was much much harder to dye over.  Brown hair dye gave the purple a greenish tinge.


----------



## SalonClearwater (Nov 3, 2010)

Purple can be a bit hard to remove but i think if you use branded then it won't be that harder...


----------



## CuteCurly (Nov 3, 2010)

nice one! looking more decent i must say


----------

